# The Chef and the Cherylnoble....finally!



## the chef (Oct 11, 2011)

Man o man i've been waiting to do this strain since i started growing! Growing in pro-mix bx. M/G organic for n, Alaskan nutes for P. Using all CFL's Start to finish! Cant wait till these beauties to go to flower!


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh! I'm definitely pulling up a chair for this. I've heard great things about this strain.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 11, 2011)

Sign me up, baby! I want to grow this at some point as well!

I would love to see someone cross Sour Flower and Power Kush. Sour Flower Power  I'd pay well for some of those seeds!



-nasty


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> Oh! I'm definitely pulling up a chair for this. I've heard great things about this strain.


 
Welcome fellow CFL'R!!!!! There a great thread by subcool here....somwhere!


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Sign me up, baby! I want to grow this at some point as well!
> 
> I would love to see someone cross Sour Flower and Power Kush. Sour Flower Power  I'd pay well for some of those seeds!
> 
> ...


I've hears nothing but good things about this strain!


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Chef ... Have dinner for us all ? Chair pulled.

Good Luck

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 12, 2011)

Im in chef lookin forward to seein it.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 12, 2011)

O Im def in for this one Cheffy....  Can you please find the black trainwreck pheno....  Pretty please??   :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Cheffy, you know I am in! Tell me about this strain, is it a southern beauty?


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hey Chef ... Have dinner for us all ? Chair pulled.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> :48:


 

Marinated and tony's injected chiken my brother! Always got room!


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Im in chef lookin forward to seein it.


 
Me 2 ...welcome!!!


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> O Im def in for this one Cheffy.... Can you please find the black trainwreck pheno.... Pretty please?? :48:


 

Workin on it brother! Let you know!


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Cheffy, you know I am in! Tell me about this strain, is it a southern beauty?


 
Hey Rosie! It's a black trainwreck cross that subcool did! There's a thread here on this by sub hisself. Just search cherylnoble!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2011)

i will check it out...happy for you to have finally! I will be watching.


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> i will check it out...happy for you to have finally! I will be watching.


 
me 2 Rosie:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 12, 2011)

Im 99% sure that Chernobly = Trinity x Trainwreck x Jack The Ripper


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Im 99% sure that Chernobly = Trinity x Trainwreck x Jack The Ripper


 
Da man!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2011)

:ciao:


Nice Dirt


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> 
> Nice Dirt


 
Hehe......bout time!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Chef :icon_smile:


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> Hey Chef :icon_smile:


 
Cashman! Bout time ya joined brother!


----------



## getnasty (Oct 12, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey Rosie! It's a black trainwreck cross that subcool did! There's a thread here on this by sub hisself. Just search cherylnoble!


It's Chernobyl, btw. 


-nasty


----------



## BBFan (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Brother!  :ciao: 

How you been?  Good to see you around.  Mind if I stop by once in a while to check in?


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> It's Chernobyl, btw.
> 
> 
> -nasty


 
Symantics my brother....you say potato......i say t-bone....


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

Buds Bunny said:
			
		

> looks like an awesome strain Chef,
> subscribed here. Hope you don't mind me throwing this up off from TGA's page:
> 
> hxxp://tgagenetics.com/strain/chernobyl/chernobyl.php
> ...


 
Thnx fer the info! Welcome!


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Brother! :ciao:
> 
> How you been? Good to see you around. Mind if I stop by once in a while to check in?


BB!!!! How ya been brother! Your always welcome here!


----------



## Irish (Oct 13, 2011)

i think you should name her cheryl noble for rest of grow. or just whatever. just don't call her late for dinner...

i'm along for the ride too bro...


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2011)

Irish my good friend! Cheryl it is! Things putting along...i'll get picks up soon!


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

The ladies are doing good! They poped at different times so one's bigger than the other! Good looking strain so far! Thnx JAAM!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2011)

Greenest of mojo to you Cheffy.


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Greenest of mojo to you Cheffy.


 
Thnx Rosie! Nice to see ya !!!!!!!!!


----------



## getnasty (Oct 26, 2011)

Lookin good so far dude.

One thing i've been reading up on is germing seeds. You mentioned one popping before the others. One technique some people use is to 'pop' the seeds after soaking them. Crack the shell with your teeth or roll it between your fingers and apply pressure. Then lay them out on damp cotton pads in aand dark dpot. This method is mostly used on auto strains, as the seed shells are seemingly harder and they have trouble germinating/popping the shell. Also, this method will help aid in keeping your plants on the same 'schedule'like so one doesn't start before another resulting in an uneven canopy.


-nasty


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Lookin good so far dude.
> 
> One thing i've been reading up on is germing seeds. You mentioned one popping before the others. One technique some people use is to 'pop' the seeds after soaking them. Crack the shell with your teeth or roll it between your fingers and apply pressure. Then lay them out on damp cotton pads in aand dark dpot. This method is mostly used on auto strains, as the seed shells are seemingly harder and they have trouble germinating/popping the shell. Also, this method will help aid in keeping your plants on the same 'schedule'like so one doesn't start before another resulting in an uneven canopy.
> 
> ...


Thnx fer the advise but got a few problemo's...when you germ a seed you wanna let that mama do her thing! I.ve helped plants shell thier caps to soon and killed the dang thang! Also ...Your mouth has certain bacteria that can kill of harm your possible lady and as fer giving them a squeezle, The strains i've got i dont want to risk an accident!!!!! I've been germing in soil and or soil pads( like the ones you get in a chia pet herb box) since july of 09 and got a perrty good germ rate! As far as canopy i got three letters fer ya ................LST. Thnx brother...just wait and see what the ol cheffy can do!


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

Buds Bunny said:
			
		

> nice looking chubby fans!


 
I know....right!!!!! Subcool knows his dank!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheffie, long time no see!  This looks like fun and I just bought this really neat fold up chair with a drink holder :hubba:  Pass the chips!


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

Art V!!!!!!!! Where ya been brother! Yup been a min huh! Glad to see ya! I'm just getting rolling round here! Chips.......here ill pass ya..:bong1: :48:


----------



## ray jay (Oct 26, 2011)

:icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 27, 2011)

:ciao: Chef!!


----------



## getnasty (Oct 27, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Thnx fer the advise but got a few problemo's...when you germ a seed you wanna let that mama do her thing! I.ve helped plants shell thier caps to soon and killed the dang thang! Also ...Your mouth has certain bacteria that can kill of harm your possible lady and as fer giving them a squeezle, The strains i've got i dont want to risk an accident!!!!! I've been germing in soil and or soil pads( like the ones you get in a chia pet herb box) since july of 09 and got a perrty good germ rate! As far as canopy i got three letters fer ya ................LST. Thnx brother...just wait and see what the ol cheffy can do!


I've read several threads on other forums of people who do it this way with a 100% success rate. Like I said, most of them are using auto seeds, but others using photoperiod strains are seeing the same germ rate. Just a suggestion. It isn't for everyone, that's for sure. 



-nasty


----------



## the chef (Oct 27, 2011)

No auto's here. I got some testers that are supposed to be but well see.


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2011)

Cheryl is the bigger one! Gave em thier first taste of nutes today! Cheryl is exploding out while Cheri is putting along! Last pic is a whole shot of the veg tent.


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2011)

ray jay said:
			
		

> :icon_smile:


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: Chef!!


:ciao:  Roddy!


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 29, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> I've read several threads on other forums of  people who do it this way with a 100% success rate.


'he-said /  she-said' is gonna be a hard sell round here.
especially post 33.. whoa

Lookin good Chef!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey chef looking good mojo buddy.


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2011)

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> 'he-said / she-said' is gonna be a hard sell round here.
> especially post 33.. whoa
> 
> Lookin good Chef!


 
Thank ya sir!


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Hey chef looking good mojo buddy.


Been looking foward to growing this strain for a couple of years now! Really excited!


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2011)

the sisters are doing very well! Got some big fat leaves happening! Man i can't wait to see these flower!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheryl and Cheri are both TGA Cherynobl right?


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Cheryl and Cheri are both TGA Cherynobl right?


 
Yuuuuuuuuppppp!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2011)

Doing some tying expirements with the sisters! Cheryl has resopnded with a quad and cheri is just starting her journey! Gonna veg fer a while longer with these! Trying to get a good return on the these! Should be no probs!


----------



## BBFan (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking nice my friend!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 7, 2011)

Go ladies Go!!!  :48:


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 7, 2011)

nice looking plants chef.


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Looking nice my friend!


Thnx BB! Getting perrtier by the day!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Go ladies Go!!!  :48:


 
Hopeing the bigger one is the BT!!!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> nice looking plants chef.


LHL!!! Whats kikin! Thnx brother im pleased so far!


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2011)

Heeeeres the ladies! Both Cheri's are doing good! Got a little nute burn but other than that are geting bigger! Cheryl responded well to the lst and cheri i've just started playing with


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2011)

Moved Cheryl to a new home and the lst is working very well for her and Cheri as well! Gonna get some more height and wieght then flip em! Can't wait!


----------



## freethebeans (Nov 19, 2011)

I can tell you one thing chef these girls are frost monsters during flower!


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2011)

freethebeans said:
			
		

> I can tell you one thing chef these girls are frost monsters during flower!


Yeeeeeaaaah boy! I'm superjacked now!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Chef

Looking good.. It's been a while since I was here last time. But I have another monster on the hand. This time it is Arjan's Haze number 1. And I think she is growing even bigger than my last grow. Hard to control the stretching of a Sativa.

But your growth is looking good and green.


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Hi Chef
> 
> Looking good.. It's been a while since I was here last time. But I have another monster on the hand. This time it is Arjan's Haze number 1. And I think she is growing even bigger than my last grow. Hard to control the stretching of a Sativa.
> 
> But your growth is looking good and green.


 
Risky!!!!! Been a min brother! Yeah she got a little burn on her now but is lookin good! i'll post pics soon. Good to see ya brother!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Nov 27, 2011)

PICS?!! I like Pics!!


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

Ask and you shall recieve!


----------



## engneer (Nov 27, 2011)

Plants are coming along nicely Chef.


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank ya! The'll go to flower soon!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice! Chef are you growing organically?


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup all organic all soil!


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2011)

Just put the grs under the big reds on the 12/12!!! Gave em a little fishy nutes to taste! got some clones that need attending to! Heeeereeeeee weeeeee gooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2011)

Break a leg chef.


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Break a leg chef.


Thnx rosie!


----------



## archie123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Chef,looking good man,,got a clone of this in veg now..can't wait..my buddy got 2 free beans from the tude??both girls!i got the 1 called A+?seen the run this came from at 6 weeks,frosty,streachy,wreck looking things but the smells and coverage is amazeing.....goodluck man

A1


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2011)

archie123 said:
			
		

> Chef,looking good man,,got a clone of this in veg now..can't wait..my buddy got 2 free beans from the tude??both girls!i got the 1 called A+?seen the run this came from at 6 weeks,frosty,streachy,wreck looking things but the smells and coverage is amazeing.....goodluck man
> 
> A1


Appreciate the imput!


----------



## Irish (Dec 1, 2011)

are they going to flower under cfls also chef? what else you have lined up in the future? looking good bro...


----------



## the chef (Dec 1, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> are they going to flower under cfls also chef? what else you have lined up in the future? looking good bro...


They are under the big boys now! Future........th seeds heavy duty fruity is a strong possibility!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Dec 1, 2011)

Rock it chef. I've been wanting to run this strain for about 2 years. Could never find the beans in stock. I saw attitude had those and the Ace of spades in. I might have to go make a purchase.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Rock it chef. I've been wanting to run this strain for about 2 years. Could never find the beans in stock. I saw attitude had those and the Ace of spades in. I might have to go make a purchase.


 
I would! Been waiting awhile myself to run these! So far not let down!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Dec 2, 2011)

How are they liking the big reds?

Starting to get their stretch on?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 2, 2011)

Any ladies yet chef??


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> How are they liking the big reds?
> 
> Starting to get their stretch on?


 
Oh hell yeah Os! They are loving the big reds!


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Any ladies yet chef??


 
Early report, they are  females. Only been in flower 4 days. Looking good so far to me......


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 2, 2011)

Awesome... Congrats...


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Awesome... Congrats...


Thnx amigo! Gonna snap some clones soon and do another run with some others i have!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Dec 3, 2011)

YEa, Yeah!! We love them babes!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2011)

Sad news! Both turned out to be all male! JORNAL ENDED~!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

Holy crap Cheffy, that really sucks bad. So sorry. Has that ever happened to you before?


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Holy crap Cheffy, that really sucks bad. So sorry. Has that ever happened to you before?


 
oh hell yeah! No biggie got a krap load on the way!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Dec 8, 2011)

Whooops!!! :rofl: You dont breed with 'em?


----------



## Irish (Dec 9, 2011)

that puts a damper on things. when i run from seed chef, i plant just over double the amount i will need, in anticipation half will be males. bad break. good thing is, you know how to grow more.:hubba:  ...peace brother...


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 9, 2011)

bad break indeed chef, till next time then brother!


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2011)

There it is......theres always more to grow!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Sad news! Both turned out to be all male! JORNAL ENDED~!


 
:cry:


----------



## anaujiram_Es (Dec 10, 2011)

im rockin chernobyl now as well dude. smells freakin amazing. like lemon/lime drops covered with sugar. my big girl produced fully developed trichs down the stems and leaves in pre-flower! cant wait to see what becomes of yours. 
mojo bro :bong:


----------



## warfish (Dec 10, 2011)

Sneaking in to take a look at the_chef's kitchen   the where looking very nice as always!   Too bad they went male   I will watch for the next batch!


----------

